# Is it really THAT hard??



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

To install a carrier level?

Crap like this really irritates me.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Everyone that used that toilet must lean right to wipe! LOL


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Was that a water supply stubbed out?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Was that a water supply stubbed out?


 
I thought the same thing. I have never seen or heard of a tank type wall hung w.c


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I thought the same thing. I have never seen or heard of a tank type wall hung w.c



I did an entire 30 story high rise with nothing but tank type wall hung Kohler toilets, lesson learned on that one, never let the apprentices cut the stub out nipples on the trim.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Weird. I have installed qiute few of those Gerberit wall hung in residential, even the tank on those are recessed in the wall. Did he cut them too short?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the American Standard version.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a few of them wall hung tank types in my shed. They are pretty common in the residential high rises I done work in.

I also have a few Eljer floor mounted rear outlet water closets, if anyone needs a few shoot me a PM


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I've set a few of the floor mount back flush from Mexican Standard. They are freakin heavy. I cringe everytime I have to set one.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

It was an eljer tank type changed to a mansfield.

I refuse to buy from the wholesaler that sells am std around here.

I do have a retired dentist customer that has a house full of old 60's vintage am std wall hung tank type. very rare around here, tho.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I thought the same thing. I have never seen or heard of a tank type wall hung w.c


 
Working on getting rebuild parts for a Kohler, at a bank. 


Still waiting for parts...:furious:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> It was an eljer tank type changed to a mansfield.
> 
> I refuse to buy from the wholesaler that sells am std around here.
> 
> I do have a retired dentist customer that has a house full of old 60's vintage am std wall hung tank type. very rare around here, tho.


Connor? Columbia?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Capitol.


Columbia might sell am std, idk.


I went to columbia to open an account whe they opened a branch here, and was basically told I had to buy x dollars a month to keep an active account.


I walked out and never went back.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a Columbia about a mile from our shop. They are about 1/4 mile away from one of the coal burners. I buy tons from them. The counter guys are great. Most of the salesmen don't know crap about plumbing.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I have a Columbia about a mile from our shop. They are about 1/4 mile away from one of the coal burners. I buy tons from them. The counter guys are great. Most of the salesmen don't know crap about plumbing.



Must be the one in Rockdale.

Columbia is more a PVF supplier than a plumbing wholesaler, getting residential fixtures through them is like pulling teeth.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Must be the one in Rockdale.
> 
> Columbia is more a PVF supplier than a plumbing wholesaler, getting residential fixtures through them is like pulling teeth.


Yep, if I don't have their catalog in my lap when I call, it sucks. Midwest is closed for inventory. Otherwise, I just call your boy, Jocko.


----------

